# Zipcar



## The Metropolitan (May 11, 2008)

It seems I was all set to forget about purposely trying AGR Partner deals after my fun experiences at the "Mall" (though my PC Connection points DID wind up posting {YAY!}, it's only Screwbuy.com that fails me).

Yesterday, however, I began to rethink this however, as I ponder my future as an auto owner. My "hooptie" spends most of its time sitting out front, and is currently in need of some fix to an electrical drain (one shop said the Alternator was ok) as well as a good tuning up to get through emissions.

I remember looking at Zipcar a couple of years ago as an alternative, but it wasn't offered here at the time. Checking back, now it is - due to the merger of Zipcar and Flexcar! Turns out there are cars available within a 25 minute walk of where I live.

So now I ponder joining - a $25 application fee and a $50 annual fee. Rates at $9 an hour or $66 a day with gas and insurance included. I pay $115 a month now off the bat for insurance even if the car continues to sit.

AGR-wise, the offer is a bit confusing - looks like 750 points total for joining and first use, and there is a promotion code to get the first annual fee waived in the form of driving credits. From there, it looks like $1 for each dollar spent up to 5,000 points (total, annual?)

So after all this blather I've just put out there, I ask...

Have any of you joined Zipcar?

Did the points post properly?

How about the point-per-dollar postings?

How did you find the Zipcar service? Were cars readily available? Were they clean and dependable? Have you ever thought to use Zipcars in other cities when travelling?

Interestingly, I would think the Zipcars would be GREAT idea at certain safe stations that are a little off the beaten path and lack ready cab access, allowing Amtrak patrons to alight at the station and then drive to their final destination, particularly for those on daytrips or short term business.


----------



## Steve4031 (May 12, 2008)

I joined zipcar, and points have posted to my account. I can't verify the complete accuracy.

I like zipcar, and have used here in Chicago for fun trips in BMW for dates with my girlfriend. You are limited to 180 miles for the day, but this is fine for most situations.

The cars are clean and reliable. There customer service is good too. One time I could not get the car to start, and they coached me on how to use the more complicated procedure for starting the BMW.

What is great is you do not have to deal with agents or rental car forms.

The gas procedure is simple too. If you plan ahead, you should be able to get a car to use. It is easy to book ahead of time. Hope this helps.


----------



## The Metropolitan (May 12, 2008)

Very Helpful thanks! I went ahead and took the plunge. I figure I should have no problem finding a use for the service, and since the service is also available in lots of cities that I tend to visit, I may well find good use for this part of it too (like a visit to Wright's Falling Water on my next Pittsburgh trip).

While I did have no problem entering my AGR number, I did have a problem entering the "AGR750" Select Promo code on the site's AGR page on the member profile. I contacted Zipcar about the problem and will advise to any reply.


----------



## Steve4031 (May 13, 2008)

Research that Pittsburg thing carefully. The zip cars were on a university Campus when I looked before, and it appeared that they would be difficult to get to.


----------



## The Metropolitan (May 15, 2008)

Steve4031 said:


> Research that Pittsburg thing carefully. The zip cars were on a university Campus when I looked before, and it appeared that they would be difficult to get to.


From what it seems, that is not quite an issue, at least I hope not - All 10 of the Baltimore cars are stationed on the Johns Hopkins Univ. Campus. I looked them up, and most mention pass cards within them to get past parking barriers and such. There is no mention whatsover that anyone needs to be associated with the college to rent, though I imagine there may be discounted rates for students and staff.

My Zipcard arrived today, and I've activated, and started browsing. Availability seems fair, and thankfully, the lot closest to where I live seems to have better availability than some of the others closer to the rowhouse neighborhood.

I got a reply to the AGR code inquiry, which struck me as odd. Said the "AGR750" code was a promotion code for the signup page, and since I already used a "Websticker" code for the $50 in driving credit, I couldn't use it. Yet, sure enough, under the space in your profile where you put your AGR number in, there's a spot labeled "AMTRAK SELECT MEMBER CODE (optional)."

On the EARN POINTS page for Zipcar on AGR, the instructions read "To earn up to 5,000 bonus points for joining, enter AGR750 in the *Optional Amtrak Member Code field on your zipcar profile.*"

I am able to realize that the 5000 points is for new Business Accounts, with 1000 points per driver up to 5 drivers, but then it mentions 750 points for new individual members.

Confusing to say the least.


----------



## Steve4031 (May 16, 2008)

I was thinking about the locations in Pittsburg, since they are far from station. I did not mean to imply that you needed to be a student or faculty member to use zip cars near the campus.


----------



## sechs (May 21, 2008)

Are you talking about Pittsburg, Kansas; Pittsburg, California; or some other Pittsburg (without an "h")?


----------



## Steve4031 (May 21, 2008)

sechs said:


> Are you talking about Pittsburg, Kansas; Pittsburg, California; or some other Pittsburg (without an "h")?


Pittsbugh, PA. Sorry about this mispelling


----------



## TVRM610 (May 27, 2008)

Just to throw this out there...

A friend of mine who lives in Chicago has zipcard and while we were in San Francisco we walked by a zipcar lot, he made the reservation in about 2 min. on his Blackberry and just like that we were driving across the Golden Gate Bridge! Seems to work pretty good from my view!


----------



## The Metropolitan (May 28, 2008)

I got my first taste of Zipcar this past Saturday - worked very smoothly for my daytrip to Philadelphia, and I'm sure I can use it on occasion here (in fact, I already booked one for next Saturday too!) as well as side hops in some of my Amtrak destination points.

Only con is, by using the car to get to Philly with my friend, we missed out on the whole train experience, but it turned out to be more convenient (and even a tad cheaper) for us both since we live 40 miles apart.


----------

